# BLASC2 zeigt im Profil kein Vermögen.



## Rudol (1. Mai 2007)

Tach,

schon immer nutze ich BLASC zusammen mit dem manuellen Upload und hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme.

Doch nach dem Update auf BLASC2 wird nun in meinem Profil als einziges mein Goldvermögen nicht angezeigt, obwohl es ganz korrekt in den Einstellungen angezeigt werden soll und sogar in der BLASCProfiler.lua steht.

*Auszug:*

["money"] = 209736233,


Mache ich was falsch? Kann doch nicht sein, dass alles korrekt übertragen wird und nur das Gold nicht drüben ankommt!?

MfG


----------



## Hoazl (3. Mai 2007)

Hi,
grml Lesen sollte man halt können und vor Allem das Wörtchen "Manueller Upload" nicht übersehen....
na egal,
schau mal ca. auf Zeile 61 in der BLASCProfiler.lua ob dort auch wirklich "["ScanGold"] = 1," steht.
Sollte dort "["ScanGold"] = 0," stehen, dann ändere die 0 mal auf ne 1 um. Vll. funzts dann.

MFG
Hoazl


----------



## Rudol (3. Mai 2007)

In der BLASCProfiler*Config*.lua steht selbstverständlich *["ScanGold"]=1,* und im Menü wird es auch korrekt für das Profil angezeigt.

Es wird auch beim Spielstart angezeigt, dass das Gold gespeichert wird. Und es wird ja auch in den SavedVariables erfasst. Steht völlig korrekt da drin. Nur nach dem (vermeindlich) erfolgreichen Upload ist das der einzige Wert, der nicht in meinem Profil erscheint.


----------



## Hoazl (4. Mai 2007)

Das *["ScanGold"]=1* sollte allerdings nicht nur in der BLASCProfilerConfig.lua stehen, sondern auch in der Datei die du rauflädst. In dieser irgendwo ein Block



> ["settings"] = {
> ["ScanEquip"] = 1,
> ["ScanSkills"] = 1,
> ["ScanTalents"] = 1,
> ...


, indem alles angezeigt wird was raufgeladen wird. Wenn dort kein "ScanGold" vorhanden ist, füge einfach mal vor der geschwungenen Klammer zu (*}*) die Zeile *["ScanGold"]=1,* ein (ACHTUNG! Abschließenden Beistrich nicht vergessen, sonst funzts nicht!).

MFG
Hoazl


----------



## Rudol (4. Mai 2007)

Hoazl schrieb:


> Das *["ScanGold"]=1* sollte allerdings nicht nur in der BLASCProfilerConfig.lua stehen, sondern auch in der Datei die du rauflädst.



Achso, ja, auch dort steht das natürlich ganz korrekt drin.

Ich vermute langsam, BLASC kommt nicht mit der Zahl klar. Eventuell wird die Goldanzeige nur bis 19999 dargestellt und ab 20000 nicht mehr? Denn als ich 19k Gold hatte, ging das noch.

Wäre schön, wenn sich da mal einer der Entwickler dazu äußern könnte.

Hier außerdem mal die komplette Datei:



> BLASCProfile = {
> ["obj"] = {
> },
> ["npcinfo"] = {
> ...




Da ist doch kein Fehler... der Fehler muss irgendwie Serverseitig sein...


----------



## Flup (7. Mai 2007)

sry is nen bissl offtopic, aber was um alles in der welt machst du mit 21823 Gold, 52 Silber und 92 Kupfer? drauf warten dass dein acc gehackt wird und es geklaut wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudol (13. Mai 2007)

Hmm, also gibts nun keine Lösung oder kein Problem, oder warum kriegt man keine Antwort von den Blasc-Programmierern?

Noch detaillierter kann ich ja das Problem nicht beschreiben...


----------



## Rudol (15. Mai 2007)

So, ich habe nun mehrere Tage versucht das Problem selbst zu lösen. Ich habe das ganze Gold an Twinks verschickt, bis ich nur noch 1k hatte, habe den Wert in der lua woanders hin kopiert, habe ihn in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, manuell die Versionsnummer geändert, alles bis auf den Gold-Wert gelöscht, etc. - nichts hat geholfen.

Schließlich habe ich dann einen Downgrade auf Blasc 1 mit der Version 2.5.3 vorgenommen.

Siehe da, funktioniert auf Anhieb hervorragend; die (mittlerweile) 23k Gold werden wieder im Profil dargestellt. Der Fehler liegt also eindeutig bei Blasc2 (bzw. der generierten BLASCProfiler.lua von Blasc2), das mir somit erstmal nicht mehr auf den PC kommt.


Dann sag ich mal: Danke für nichts.

Kann ich endlich wieder beruhigt farmen gehen und mit meinem Reichtum protzen...


----------



## Rudol (11. Juni 2007)

Nachdem ich mal wieder mein Profil updaten wollte, musste ich feststellen, dass wenn ich die alte BLASC-Version benutze, nun keine Daten mehr in die Datenbank übernommen werden.

Voller Freude durfte ich dann feststellen, dass es mittlerweile eine neue BLASC2-Version gibt, in der kleinere Fehler behoben worden sind. Installiert, eingestellt, Profil aktualisiert, upgeloadet. Siehe da. Es ist alles da.

*Bis auf das Gold.*


Der alte Fehler ist also nach wie vor drin und da Dateien von veralteten Versionen nun offenbar ignoriert werden, habe ich nun keine Möglichkeit mehr, mein Gold anzeigen zu lassen... und das obwohl der Fehler nichtmal bei mir liegt...!


Und wieder mal poste ich meine BLASCProfiler.lua, obwohl ich sicher erneut im Regen stehen gelassen werde. Diesmal als TXT im Anhang wegen der Übersichtlichkeit...


Vielleicht zeigt das Arsenal ja bald das Vermögen an...


----------



## Rudol (12. Juni 2007)

Hmm, seit heute früh zeigt es plötzlich das Gold korrekt an.

Dann sag ich mal positiv überrascht: Danke.


----------



## Rudol (9. Juli 2007)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich lächerlich zu machen, weil ich seit einigen Postings hier Selbstgespräche führe, muss ich es wieder mal tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:



Da ich mir vorstellen konnte, dass ihr das letzte Mal anhand der Zahl im Anhang des Postings oben in der DB bei euch meinen Goldbetrag manuell freigeschaltet habt (dürfte nicht viele Spieler mit solchen Beträgen geben), habe ich ein Update meines Profils recht lange herausgezögert, zudem der Betrag durch den Reitskill für einen Twink eh stark gefallen war. Nun ist jedoch meine Ausrüstung durchgängig lila geworden und der Gold-Verlust weggefarmt und ich sah das als Anlass, wieder mal ein Update durchzuführen.

Wie erwartet fehlt natürlich die Anzeige des Goldes. Ich bitte daher wieder mal um eine Freischaltung. Der aktuelle Betrag liegt bei 284860657. Im Anhang die ganze Datei.


An dieser Stelle noch einen kleinen Hinweis: Auf eurer Ruf-Seite fehlen drei Fraktionen, obwohl sie korrekt in der BLASCProfiler.lua erfasst werden.

# Shattrath #
Himmelswache der Sha'tari

# Scherbenwelt #
Die Todeshörigen
Ogri'la





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2007)

Laut der BLASCProfiler.lua wurden die Daten nicht hochgeladen. Ein Einblick in deine BLASCProfilerConfig.lua wäre noch gut. Aber das bitte per Email.



Rudol schrieb:


> ... kein Update der Fraktionen ...


----------



## Rudol (9. Juli 2007)

Die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua sieht so aus.


BLASCConfig={
["CharName@ServerName"] = {
["ScanEnhanced"]=0,
["ScanEquip"]=1,
["ScanSkills"]=1,
["ScanTalents"]=1,
["ScanRecipes"]=1,
["ScanFactions"]=1,
["ScanQuests"]=1,
["ScanInventory"]=1,
["ScanBank"]=1,
["ScanGold"]=1,
["ScanPvP"]=1,
["ScanFriendlist"]=0,
["Active"]=1,
},
}

Also wurde der Goldbetrag beim letzten Mal gar nicht freigeschaltet? Dann wundert es mich aber, warum er dann einen Tag nach meinem Posting plötzlich drin stand.


Und was Du mit dem Zitat, dessen Inhalt ich so gar nicht geschrieben habe, sagen willst, versteh ich gerade nicht. Ich bin verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2007)

Mh - merkwürdiges Problem. - Vielleicht kannst du die komplette Datensammlung mal mailen an support@buffed.de mit Hinweis auf diesen Thread hier? Welche Daten wir brauchen steht hier im Support-Forum http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=11580



Rudol schrieb:


> .
> Und was Du mit dem Zitat, dessen Inhalt ich so gar nicht geschrieben habe, sagen willst, versteh ich gerade nicht. Ich bin verwirrt
> 
> 
> ...



Denk dir nichts dabei, Ich hab das Original-Zitat nur runtergekürzt - weil der Richtext-Editor irgendwie sonst gern mal meine Postings abkürzt ;-)


----------



## Rudol (10. Juli 2007)

Durch deinen Hinweis mit der Config habe ich mich nochmal hingesetzt und rumprobiert und habe das alte Blasc 2.5.3 mit der 2.6.1 verglichen.

Siehe da, die alte BLASCProfilerConfig.lua sieht am Ende ganz anders aus.

Da steht nämlich am Ende noch unabhängig von den Einstellungen oben:

_BLASC_SaveLocs = nil;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_DoScanFactions = 1;
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = 1;
BLASC_DoScanGold = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
BLASC_CHARS = {"CharName@ServerName"};_


Also habe ich diesen Teil einfach mal in die Config von 2.6.1 eingefügt und voila. In der generierten BLASCProfiler.lua stehen dann ein paar Daten mehr (nur Grundwerte) oder weniger (voller Scan), einige Werte tauchen woanders in der Datei auf - aber was das Wichtigste ist: Nach dem Upload wird endlich das Gold angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Vergleich, hier die neue BLASCProfiler.lua mit meiner Ergänzung der Config am Ende, sonst keine Änderung; nirgendwo.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die alte BLASCProfiler.lua ohne die Ergänzung der Config.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudol (26. Februar 2008)

Da bin ich mal wieder.

Auch im aktuellen BLASC-Client wird noch immer nicht mein Gold übertragen. Nur wenn ich den oben angegebenen Trick benutze.

Was mich wieder hier erscheinen lässt, ist die neue Funktion der Bosskills. Auch die funktioniert nicht und die Bosskills verschwinden beim Upload.

Ich habe es mehrfach mit dem Endboss im Flammenschlund probiert. Blasc meldet korrekt, dass der Bosskill von Jergosh der Herbeirufer erkannt wurde und in der BLASCProfiler.lua taucht dann


```
["bosskills"] = {
					[1001] = 1,
				},
```

auf. Doch wie üblich ist nach dem Upload unter "Boss-Kills (neu)" alles leer.

Ich habe es daraufhin wie beim Goldtrick mit BLASC_DoScanBosskills = 1; versucht, funktioniert aber hier offenbar nicht.

Ratschläge? Hinweise? Tipps?


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

Rudol schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal wieder.
> 
> Auch im aktuellen BLASC-Client wird noch immer nicht mein Gold übertragen. Nur wenn ich den oben angegebenen Trick benutze.
> 
> ...



Die Kristallkugel hat leider nichts über den Namen deines Charakters und über den Realm verraten, auf dem er sich befindet, um das mal nachzuprüfen. :-)


----------



## Rudol (27. Februar 2008)

Da ich an die 45.000 Gold besitze, wirst Du verstehen, dass ich diese Daten nicht öffentlich posten werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------

